# Barista Touch under extraction issues



## Mjali91 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am struggling with my Barista touch, I have read every forum and have adjust the grind on the finest setting of 1 originally being at 8; going down a grind each time and making sure the amount of coffee is correct with the razor. Around 16-17 secs; Admittedly I do not weigh the coffee, as I keep my coffee stored in the bean hopper.

I am using Union which was roasted 4 weeks ago.

The extraction is always at 5-6 seconds, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, I have even taken the bean hopper off the adjust the grinder there but I noticed the red arrow between 1-2 which is quite fine.

Any help please will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You shouldn't be worrying about when coffee is coming out only the amount of coffee that is produced. You will need scales to do that.

If the grinder is set at 1 it should easily choke the machine so that nothing comes out. That is likely to happen before it gets down to 1. Taking it down to 1 might even damage it.

The burr shouldn't need adjusting so you have a faulty machine. Register it with Sage and report the fault.

Curious - did you buy it from John Lewis?

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

weigh in, a dose needs to be an appropriate amount for the bakset , too much or little can lead to quick shots

weigh out, will help us suggest adjustment to your shot.

dont judge a shot by when it starts pouring

time shot from when you press the button, note time but stop the shot by weight not time

sense check , double bakset ? ditch razor

is the coffee stored sensibly

lastly focus on taste of the shot where it needs improvement ,not on labelling it under or over extracted, which we cant tell as we don't know how much coffee you are using and jow much it is making.


----------

